# Si's newest vet! Cobra strike.



## LeanHerm (Jan 12, 2013)

I would like to announce that we've nominated a new vet for the board.  It's cobra strike. He's helped me alot and prob just about all of you guys. If he hasn't helped you out your either an asshole or you invented injectable tren. Lol. Dude is a vet through and through. He's real busy at the moment and hopefully soon he'll be more active.  If anyone has any objections well I don't care and get bent. Lol. Thanks everyone. 



Love, 
Herm


----------



## g0re (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome addition.  Congrats CS!!


----------



## JOMO (Jan 12, 2013)

Hell yeah! CS def fits the title.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 12, 2013)

What the fuck ever.....


----------



## Jada (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats brother


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats Cobra


----------



## 69nites (Jan 12, 2013)

Congratulations brother


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 12, 2013)

Great decision.  Congrats CS!


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 12, 2013)

Well deserved and over due. Congratulations brother. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2013)

hell ya cobra was a vet long before this congratz my brother.Thank you for all your help


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 12, 2013)

congrats man


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome addition. 

I've been bugginmg him all day to help me with an issue I was having. Ironic


----------



## SAD (Jan 12, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> If he hasn't helped you out you're either an asshole or......



Guilty as charged. 


Congrats CS, you deserve it.


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 12, 2013)

Just don't mention equipoise..


----------



## Cyborg (Jan 12, 2013)

Grats Cobra!


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 12, 2013)

CONGRATU-FUCKING-LATIONS Brother!!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats to a true beast of knowledge


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice! My eq brother is going places!


----------



## grind4it (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol, I honestly thought he already was. Congratulations big man


----------



## losieloos (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats cobra he's a good guy.


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 12, 2013)

Word to big bird. Congrats


----------



## eatspinach (Jan 12, 2013)

Good choice. He's been around a long while & has helped me. Enjoy reading his posts.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 12, 2013)

Very well deserved, CS is everything a Vet should be. Much respect and congrats to you Cobra.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats cobra!


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 12, 2013)

Well deserved. Congrats Mr. Strike!


----------



## brown1106 (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats Cobra!!


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 12, 2013)

Who???   LOL Just kidding brother.... welcome to the fraternity.      =D>    =D>      =D>     =D>     =D>      =D>      =D>  


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 12, 2013)

Cool my dog has been sick!

LOL just kidding and congrats bro.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats to you CS


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats bro. Well deserved.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2013)

CS is the fuckin man!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 12, 2013)

Shit I had no idea this was even going on until big herm pmd me. Might help if i left the steroids section every niw and then lol. Thanks to big herm for thinking about me!

I really appreciate all your guys support and seeing you all post in here on my behalf, truly a token of appreciation and much respect to all of you. I love helping where I can as I started this game out worse then the newbs who post oral only cycle questions...well almost that bad haha. This place is my home and you all have made it that way.

Sad, you may be an asshole but youve earned my respect and it takes one to know one right? 

Hollywood,  I'm deleting pms so I can accept the new ones.

I don't know what's goin on with my phone but its not letting me like or thank for posts so for now consider all your posts liked and thanked!  

Now you will have to excuse me so I can go blow my nose and wipe the tears out of my eyes....no I'm not cryin over this...its my estro I sware ;-)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2013)

respect to the cobra man!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq8mGJc5xQE


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 12, 2013)

Hahhaa thanks bb!

Honestly I was expecting a gi joe video or something ;-)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2013)

lol good idea cobra!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_UbPYZQq3Y


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2013)

^^u gotta blast that shit in your ride


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah dude you know old herm aient forgetting bout you.  Also the rest of you guys out there we see what's going on. If you're a true vet your time will come. We just do not want a board full of vets nor do we need that. That type of thing ruins boards. To the rest of you as we grow as a community your time will come.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 12, 2013)

I've always liked this guy


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 12, 2013)

I have only been hear a short time . But I could tell from the first time I read one of you posts you are someone to listen to.
Congratulations CS !!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 12, 2013)

Congratulations Cobra!!


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats Cobra!


----------



## amore169 (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats Cobra!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 12, 2013)

F'in sweet!  Congats Cobra!!!  What an awesome addition.  The home here at SI gets better everyday!  Knowledgeable group of people.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 12, 2013)

Ehh...hes ok....you can tell by his avi he has no idea what hes talking about


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 12, 2013)

It's about fucking time! Congrats my brotha from anotha


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats brother


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats bro... There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks again everyone..

now can someone fix my like/thanks buttons because ive just used up all my rep points and Im pretty sure infantry didnt get a rep from me cause of it.

Now that Im a vet dont piss me off herm...get to work and fix my shit biaaaaatttch!!! lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol aight ill make a note.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice bro...


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 14, 2013)

Congratulations Cobra Strike!


----------



## dboldouggie (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats cobra


----------



## Khan 1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats CS


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 15, 2013)

can vets not like or thank?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 15, 2013)

Nothing but love for CS. Well deserved promotion!


----------



## djkneegrow (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats CS and what a great way to announce the promotion Herm, lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2013)

djkneegrow said:


> Congrats CS and what a great way to announce the promotion Herm, lol.



was sup negro lol


----------

